# susquehanna flats sat or sun?



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

i got the boat if anyone has the skills to teach fishing the flats. 16' tracker v-hull 40 hp. would like to get together with anyone who would be willing to teach a skilled person to fish a new area. or at least some pointers on the board would be helpful also. shoot me a pm if anyone would like to get out this w/e.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I'd love to join you...*

...but I'm going to be downy ocean this weekend. If we can do it the following week it would be great.


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

*following week*

I'LL be downy ocean in va beach. but i will pm you when i get a chance i know it closes for some time after may 3 for awhile. gotta look into it.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*It looks like...*

...I probably won't be able to make it. They just announced that the C & R season on the flats has been extended until May 10th. That is next Thursday, and I've used up my available vacation time for this week/weekend.

Maybe we can do it when the summer season opens.

Good luck in Va. Beach.


----------

